# Zufallsnamen



## Ripoli (18. Jul 2007)

Hallo ich brauche ein Java Skript indem ich mehrere Namen eintragen kann, dannach soll ich einen Knopf drücken und er sucht sich zufällig einen der namen raus.

Wo gibt es sowas?

Oder kann es jemand Programmieren für mich?


----------



## SlaterB (18. Jul 2007)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic17227_ihr-seid-falschen-forum.html


----------



## merlin2 (19. Jul 2007)

Vielleicht ist mir ja mal so langweilig, dass ich sowas schreiben will. :roll: 
Wie stellst du dir das Eintragen und das Layout vor?


----------



## Ripoli (19. Jul 2007)

Mhh also links ist ne Tabelle: Namen darunter kann ich bis zu sagen wir mal 20 namen eintragen.
Rechts ist dann ein größeres Feld indem der Zufallsname aus der Linken tabelle erscheint.
Nachdem ich einen Knopf (unten Mitte) gedrückt habe.

Wenn ich nur 7 Namen eintrage soll er auch nur diese sieben nehmen.

Wennich den Knopf drücke sollen alle namen ganz schnell im Großen Fenster ablaufen und irgendwann stopt er dann auf einem.
Vielelicht noch mit nem kleinen Sound oder so.


Wenn du das für mich machen würdest bekomsmte auch n paar Mark ^^


----------



## merlin2 (19. Jul 2007)

Ripoli hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du das für mich machen würdest bekomsmte auch n paar *Mark* ^^


Bist du altmodisch. :lol:


----------



## merlin2 (19. Jul 2007)

Sobald ich die Zeit finde, werde ich mich mit der Erstellung des Skripts beschäftigen.
So schwierig sieht es nicht aus. :wink:

Übrigens: Meinst du mit "sagen wir mal 20", dass es sich um eine feste Anzahl handeln soll?


----------



## merlin2 (20. Jul 2007)

Hallo,
es tut mir leid, dass ich keine erfreuliche Nachricht poste:
Mein Browser meldet neuerdings seltsame Fehlermeldungen, die besagen, dass die einfachsten JavaScript-Befehle nicht mehr funktionieren.   :? 
Somit kann ich leider vorraussichtlich für längere Zeit kein JavaScript mehr coden.  
Mir bleibt also nichts anderes übrig, als mich SlaterB anzuschließen: Frag in einem JavaScript-Forum!
(Ich hasse es das zu schreiben; wozu haben wir unseren JavaScript-Bereich?)
Dort gibt es logischerweise mehr auf diesem Gebiet kompetente Leute.
Wie gesagt, es tut mir leid, aber ich kann dir aus oben genannten Gründen nicht weiterhelfen.


----------

